# Autumn Bronze Metallic



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just type 2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Chevy Cruze LTZ into a Google search and you'll get picture galore. If you haven't seen this color in pictures or in person, you're in for a surprise. Whether that's a good or a bad surprise, will be of personal opinion and taste. 

Let us know what you do and what you think of it.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

The car at the dealer was hidden in the back and was extremely dirty so its hard to tell. Im not sure until I see it cleaned up whether I like it better than my BGM LTZ.I googled the color and the pictures when clean were impressive I must say reminds me of that color Lexus has I was very impressed with it when I saw it in the showroom on CT2ooH and ES 350 called Fire Agate Pearl.The Lexus color looks slightly better to me I love that color when you see it,I think its slightly darker(closer to black) where the Chevy is more like chocolate ice cream colored.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

audiophile64 said:


> The car at the dealer was hidden in the back and was extremely dirty so its hard to tell. Im not sure until I see it cleaned up whether I like it better than my BGM LTZ.I googled the color and the pictures when clean were impressive I must say reminds me of that color Lexus has I was very impressed with it when I saw it in the showroom on CT2ooH and ES 350 called Fire Agate Pearl.The Lexus color looks slightly better to me I love that color when you see it,I think its slightly darker(closer to black) where the Chevy is more like chocolate ice cream colored.


I've seen it cleaned up in person and to my eye Autumn Bronze Metallic just plain misses the mark, and by a country mile. Doesn't look a thing like chocolate ice cream. I'm old enough to remember when Mercedes-Benz and other German automobile manufacturers exported fantastic looking deep, rich brown automobiles to North America and the Cruze's brown isn't in the same game or league.

Above said, color perception and how it make us feel is a uniquely personalised experience so you may see Autumn Bronze Metallic and love it. As for me, I'd leave it.


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah you may be right on that.Check out the Fire Agate Pearl that Lexus makes,its not available on all their cars but I was really impressed by that brown when I saw it in the showroom.Thats the most beautiful brown I have seen on todays cars.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

If from pictures it seems like something you'd like, it'll be worth seeing it in person "cleaned up" to best decide. The Cruze was also offered a few years ago in a similar, but less "brown", color called simply Autumn.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bowtieblue said:


> If from pictures it seems like something you'd like, it'll be worth seeing it in person "cleaned up" to best decide. The Cruze was also offered a few years ago in a similar, but less "brown", color called simply Autumn.


I'll agree with bowtieblue in that you should see _Autumn Bronze Metallic_ in person and make your own judgement, but I can tell you in advance and beyond a shadow of doubt that there are no similarities between 2012 Cruze color _Autumn Metallic_ and 2015 Cruze color _Autumn Bronze Metallic _other than the same-sounding names which give false hope. Zip, nada, zilch.

Good luck.

Beauty in the Wild: 2012 _Autumn Metallic _Cruze 1LT
click image to enlarge​


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

The above photo is a near exact replica of my current ride, except i have the RS package and vent visors installed by the previous owner. Penny is the only one in my town. I love the color. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I love it too ,if they kept that color for 2014 I would have definitely considered it.I have the BGM but I also love the Green Forest Metallic and the Autumn Metallic ones that I have seen.Even though the BGM is cool I wish now that I had maybe ordered the Green Forest Metallic but the car they had on the lot was fully loaded with rs safety,convenience and door sill plates,sunroof premium radio and all weather mats ,rear cargo mat,touchscreen with my link so it either take that one or wait for who knows how long to get one ordered that way in Green Forest w/black leather.The only thing I wish mine had was the two tone brick and black interior instead of just black leather.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Just type 2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Chevy Cruze LTZ into a Google search and you'll get picture galore. If you haven't seen this color in pictures or in person, you're in for a surprise. Whether that's a good or a bad surprise, will be of personal opinion and taste.
> 
> Let us know what you do and what you think of it.


I'll be nice and just say I agree with the above statement.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I'll agree with bowtieblue in that you should see _Autumn Bronze Metallic_ in person and make your own judgement, but I can tell you in advance and beyond a shadow of doubt that there are no similarities between 2012 Cruze color _Autumn Metallic_ and 2015 Cruze color _Autumn Bronze Metallic _other than the same-sounding names which give false hope. Zip, nada, zilch.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


This is the color they should have brought back for 2015 Cruze.

Maybe they will bring it back for 2016 Cruze. Wishfull thinking anyway.


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope they don't bring it back. I love having one of the few around. LOVE the color. Parked it next to the new color in the dealer lot and there is no comparison in my mind. But everyone's taste is different.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TwelveCruze said:


> I hope they don't bring it back. I love having one of the few around. LOVE the color. Parked it next to the new color in the dealer lot and there is no comparison in my mind. But everyone's taste is different.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree. I have a friend you has a Cobalt in the Autumn Metallic makes the Cobalt look good.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm just waiting to see if GM finally brings a Tricoat color to the Chevy Cruze.


----------

